

7 Commandments for Women in Technology and Other Male-dominated Fields - agurkas
http://theoperationsguy.com/commandments-for-women-in-technology

======
agurkas
Wanted to bring article up now, especially since we are suffering talent
shortage in so many of the functional areas and really need to get women back
into SMAT and entrepreneurship. CS used to be 40%+ female, but now we are down
to 14%. That is going to hurt us bad even worse that it is already.

------
hkon
Blurry fonts?

